# 2006 650 H1 Battery size questions? 14 series and 20 series



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

HI, The interstate part number is FAYTX14AHL it seems to tall the tool kit wont bolt down hits battey. There is alot of room on the sides of teh battery enough that I think a FAYTX20HL battery will fit. and it is shorter by about 1/2 inch which should then allow kit to be bolted down plus it has more CCA 270 vs 210 for teh 14 series should i and can i use the 20 series battery? thanks alot


----------

